# Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!



## marlin2304 (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo Bootsfahrer, GPS-Benutzer,#h

bei meinen letzten Angelurlauben in Schweden reichte mir mein Echolot und eine Gewässerkarte aus. Seit zwei Jahren fahre ich nun an die Schären zum Hechtangeln und merke, ein GPS wäre hier von immenser Bedeutung. Neben dem lebensrettenden Aspekt wäre es hilfreich, zum Finden von guten Angelstellen bzw. dem Wiederfinden von guten Angelstellen. 
Mit dem bevorstehenden Kauf eines GPS Gerätes betrete ich Neuland.|kopfkrat
Ich habe mich bisher nur in Angelzeitschriften, Fernsehen und Internet über mögliche GPS Geräte informiert, weiß daher auch, welche Möglichkeiten es gibt. 
Mich interessiert aber sehr eure Erfahrungen. Welcher Gerätehersteller und welches Gerät könntet ihr mir empfehlen? Es sollte ein Handgerät sein. Brauche ich eine Seekarte für ca 200,- Euro oder reicht es aus, ein GPS Geräte zu haben, das die Routen speichert? 
Kann man auf alle GPS Geräte Seekarten speichern? 
Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen im voraus.#6

Gruß Marlin


----------



## mad (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*

servus,

ich habe das garmin 276c und bin mehr als zufrieden.
hab es in den schären eingesetzt und einfach super, zeichnet mir alle strecken auf die ich fahre.
glaube nicht gerade billig aber ich nutze es auch im auto.


----------



## Chris7 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*

Schau mal hier vorbei: http://www.naviboard.de/vb/index.php

Wenn Du überhaupt keine Erfahrungen mit GPS hast, dann findest Du dort sehr viele interessante Beiträge, die Dir ein GPS näher bringen. Auch das Thema "Kaufentscheidung" wurde und wird dort recht häufig diskutiert.


----------



## marlin2304 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*

Hallo,
danke für die schnellen Antworten, werde mich am Wochenende im navibord vertiefen.

Gruß Marlin


----------



## takker (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*

Hi,
also ich habe eine Magellan 500 aus den USA und bin damit super zufrieden. Ich hatte vorher ein Lowrance und davon muss ich ganz eindeutig abraten. Das Magellan ist viel genauer und die Menüführung ist absolut intuitiv. Ich konnte es sofort ohne Bedinungsanleitung benutzen, dass Lowrance nicht mal mit Anleitung!
Wenn Du ein Magellan kaufst, dann schau mal bei ebay in den usa, da kannst richtig geld sparen (habe ich auch mal meinen senf in einem anderen tröt zu gegeben)
Grüße
takker


----------



## marlin2304 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*

Hallo takker,
Das Magellan 500 ist bist jetzt auch mein Favorit. Was kostet es, inklusive Zoll ? Muß ich bei der Bestellung auf irgentwas achten?

Gruß Marlin


----------



## takker (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*

Hi Marlin,

guckst Du hier, 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=91667
das sollte die meisten Fragen umfangreich beantworten. Auf etwas speziell achten brauchst Du nicht. Wenn Du in den USA  ein GPS käufst, dann must Du Dir noch so einen Reissteckeradapter (10 €/ kann mann ja sowieso mal brauchen) kaufen oder über USB den Akku laden, aber auf die Karte "USB" als Stromquelle würde ich nicht setzen, da Du Deinen Rechner dann nicht nach Schweden zum angeln mit nehmen musst  #6. Der Ebayverkäufer bei dem ich gekäuft habe war yoelectronics. Bei weiteren Fragen schreib einfach munter drauf los...
Gruß
Takker


----------



## marlin2304 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*

Hallo takker,
danke für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort. 

Gruß Marlin


----------



## Chris7 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*

Ich möchte jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion "Magellan vs. Garmin" auslösen, aber bevor sich jemand auf eines dieser Geräte festlegt sollte er die Vor- und Nachteile genauer betrachten. 

JEDER der sich ein neues GPS zulegen möchte sollte mal auf der von mir erwähnten Seite vorbeischauen. Ich hatte mir vor Jahren auch ein Magellan (Meridian Platinum) gekauft, bin aber mittlerweile auf ein Garmin etrex Vista umgestiegen (wobei ich zwischenzeitlich ca. fünf Jahre kein Hand-GPS hatte). Für die Garmins spricht eindeutig die Masse an (günstigem) Zubehör, dem besseren Display, den austauschbaren AA-Batterien (überall auf der Welt erhältlich und sehr günstig durch Akkus zu ersetzen), Routingfähigen Karten, die die Nutzung als Auto-Navi zulassen usw. usw... 

Ich möchte hier niemandem ausschließlich zu einem Garmin raten! Beide Marken sind sehr gut!!!

Allerdings möchte ich hier noch eine Sache anmerken: GPS ist eine Sache, die sehr leicht "süchtig" macht. Es übt eine ungeheure Anziehung aus, den kleinen Pfeil auf dem Display wandern zu sehen... |supergri  Wer erst mal eines dieser kleinen Wunderwerke der Technik in Händen hält wird ganz schnell den Wunsch verspüren, es zu pimpen (das war jetzt Neudeutsch...  ): Speicherkarte, Topographische Landkarten, die ganz große Europakarte mit Autorouting-Funktion... |rolleyes Es gibt soooooo viele tolle Sachen und Anwendungsgebiete... Auf See, im Straßenverkehr, Geocaching...


----------



## marlin2304 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*

Hallo Christian,
das mit den Batterien ist ein Argument. Möchte mich erst richtig im Naviboard einlesen, bevor ich mich entscheide.
Bekommt man ein Garmin auch irgentwo billiger?

Gruß Marlin


----------



## Chris7 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> das mit den Batterien ist ein Argument. Möchte mich erst richtig im Naviboard einlesen, bevor ich mich entscheide.
> Bekommt man ein Garmin auch irgentwo billiger?
> 
> Gruß Marlin



Die speziellen Akkus in den Magellans sind deren größte Schwäche. Klar ist das ne feine Sache, wenn man mit vollen Akkus eine (nicht zu langen) Tour startet... Aber wie sieht es aus, wenn man in Norwegen auf dem Boot sitzt und am Abend zuvor vergessen hat das GPS aufzuladen? Oder noch schlimmer... das Ladegerät zu Hause vergessen hat. Außerdem sind die Magellan Akkus sehr teuer.

Also, wenn Du in den USA kaufen möchtest, dann findest Du viele Anbieter die die Garmins uns Magellans sehr günstig anbieten. Allerdings liefern nicht alle nach Deutschland. Eine gute Adresse für Importgeräte in Deutschland ist: 

http://www.navifuture.de/index.php?....html&XTCsid=25655aa641443d4ee670c2f116bfe08f

Ansonsten einfach mal bißchen googlen oder unter www.geizhals.at schauen.


----------



## marlin2304 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*

Ist aber noch eine schöne Stange Geld für ein Garmin. Da kann ich mir ja noch drei Ersatzakkus beim Magellan kaufen.
Muß im WWW noch ein bißchen nach Garmin suchen, vielleicht gibt es sie ja noch etwas günstiger.


----------



## takker (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*

Hi,
die angesprochenen Punkte sind wie bei jeder Kaufentscheidung natürlich zu bedenken und deswegen ist das Urteil immer rein subjektiv. 
In meiner Ausrüstung befinden sich z.B. mit Echolot, Digicam & Vidokamera, lauter Gegenstände die ich vor einer größeren Ausfahrt auflade. Das Aufladen kann ich ebenso vergessen wie frische Batterien, dass ist mir allerdings noch nicht passiert. (Sind ja ein wichtige Gegenstände, nicht wie so ein blödes Mobiltelefon )
Wenn jemand ein Magellan ohne integrierten Lithium Ionen Akku haben möchte (hält 12h) der kann auch diesen bekommen, ich meine der Explorist 100-300 hat ebenfalls 2AA.
Ich nutze mein Handgps, allerdings ausschließlich fürs angeln, da ich im Auto ein größeres Navi habe.
Da ich die Garmin Geräte nicht wirklich kenne, kann ich hier natürlich nicht die Praxis vergleichen. 
Viel Spass bei der weiteren Recherche.
Grüsse
Takker


----------



## Gunti2005 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*

Ich kann nur über das Garmin GPS MAP 60CSX reden nachdem ich mit nem iFinderGo angefangen hatte.

Das Garmin hat Empfangsqualitäten die ich vorher nicht kannte. Karten laden und Auto Routing alles mit dabei. Nur ist auch der Preis nicht ganz ohne.

Als Angler ist wohl auch ein nahezu funktionsgleiches aber schwimmfähiges zu haben (in der 7..er Reihe) von Garmin.


----------



## ollidi (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*

Wenn es denn schon Garmin sein soll, muss es ja nicht unbedingt das GPSMAP 60CSX sein. Wenn Du es hauptsächlich auf dem Wasser einsetzen möchtest, ist der SIRFIII Chipsatz ziemlich Banane.
Ich habe mit bei eBlöd ziemlich günstig ein GPSMAP 60CS geschossen. Das ist das Vorgängermodell vom CSX. Bis auf den Chipsatz und die Möglichkeit eine Speicherkarte einzusetzen kein Unterschied.
Das 60CS hat einen eingebauten Speicher von 56MB. Damit komme ich bestens aus. Auch mit der TOPO Deutschland, die ich mir geholt habe.
Ich nutze das auch hauptsächlich zum Radfahren, Wandern, Angeln von Boot. Dabei sind die Empfangsqualitäten, auch im belaubten und feuchtem Wald absolut ausreichend. Auf dem Wasser habe ich eine Genauigkeit von 3-5 Meter. Wenn dann irgendwann noch EGNOS freigeschaltet wird, wird die Genauigkeit ja noch besser. Dafür sehe ich echt nicht ein 450-500 € für ein CSX zu bezahlen.
Für mich war das Argument mit den Akkus auch ausschlaggebend. Das Display ist, auch bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung, weltklasse und die Akkulaufzeiten sind für das Gerät mit ca. 20-24 Stunden absolut ausreichend. Die Laufzeiten erreichst Du aber nur mit abgeschaltetem Magnetkompass. Den braucht man auch nicht zwingend, weil der Kompass bei Bewegung eh richtig anzeigt. Den Magnetkompass benötigt man nur im Stand.
Auf dem Wasser ist noch das Barometer recht wichtig. Damit kannst Du den Luftdruckverlauf verfolgen und erkennen, wenn das Wetter schlechter wird.

Ich habe mich wirklich ein halbes Jahr vor dem Kauf in verschiedenen Foren und bei verschiedenen Händlern schlau gemacht. Man muss so ein Ding auch in der Hand halten und es bedienen. Nur dann kann man wirklich erkennen, was einem liegt. Ob das nun Garmin, Magellan oder sonstwas ist.
Das Zubehör und das Kartenmaterial ist natürlich auch wichtig. Da hat mich persönlich auch Garmin überzeugt, auch wenn die Karten etwas teurer sind und die Registrierung "gewöhnungsbedürftig" ist.


----------



## FischDose (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*

Hier mal ne Erfahrung mit dem Explorist.
Ich hab nen Explorist 600. Den würd ich nicht wieder kaufen, weil der Überzug des Joysticks, mit dem der bedient wird, schon durchgescheuert ist. Jetzt ist mit wasserdicht essig. Hab den nicht reparieren lassen, weil das die Ursache nicht beheben würde. Die Beschriftung der Gummitasten hält auch nicht lang.
Rolf
Rolf


----------



## ollidi (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*

Das mit dem abgrabbeln der gummierten Tasten habeich von Garmin allerdings auch schon gehört. Bei mir ist das noch nicht passiert.
Kann aber evtl. auch daran liegen, wie sauber die Finger sind. :m
Soll heissen, wenn man Dreck, Öl u.s.w. an den Fingern hat, das Gummi wohl schon über einen längeren Zeitraum angegriffen werden kann.
Von einer Beeinträchtigung der Wasserdichtheit habe ich aber noch nichts gehört.,


----------



## Chris7 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Ist aber noch eine schöne Stange Geld für ein Garmin. Da kann ich mir ja noch drei Ersatzakkus beim Magellan kaufen.
> Muß im WWW noch ein bißchen nach Garmin suchen, vielleicht gibt es sie ja noch etwas günstiger.




Marlin, ich denke mal, daß Du mit dieser Aussage die Preisunterschiede für ein Garmin von Navifuture und einem Magellan eines US-Händlers meinst... ;+

DAS ist klar. Allerdings hinkt dieser Vergleich etwas. Navifuture, mit denen ich übrigens NICHTS zu tun habe, importiert die Geräte wohl aus den USA und verkauft sie hier in Deutschland mit einem gewissen Preisvorteil weiter. So erhälst Du z. B. ein etrex Vista CX zu einem Preis von EUR 299,00 während Du für das gleiche Gerät (allerdings dann mit Europäischer Basemap!) bei einem deutschen Händler deutlich mehr bezahlst. Bei einem Import aus den USA mußt Du ja auch noch die relativ hohen Portogebühren und den Zoll mit einkalkulieren. Garmin und Magellan sind preislich absolut vergleichbar. Vergleiche mal die Preise für ein Explorist 600 mit dem etrex Vista Cx oder dem Explorist 500 mit dem etrex Legend CX. Allerdings kannst Du Dir anstelle des Legend CX auch genau so gut das Venture CX kaufen, welches nochmal deutlich billiger ist. Die einzigen Unterschiede zwischen Legend udn Venture sind die Farbe und daß das Legend im Lieferumfang noch ein Mini-USB Kabel (hat man eventuell schon vom PDA, Digicam o. ä.), eine 32MB Micro SD-Karte (eh viel zu klein) und die Software Waypointmanager (braucht NIEMAND wirklich) hat.


----------



## FischDose (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*

@ollidi
Der Explorist 600 ist von Magellan. Der Gummi ist durch. Da is nen LOCH drin. Vielleicht ist ja mein Daumen zu Agressiv  
 Ich hab vor dem Kauf auch schon von dem Problem mit dem Joystick gelesen und gedacht: Das passiert so schnell schon nicht. Nach etwas über einem Jahr war der Gummi durch. Ich kann vom Explorist nur abraten.
Rolf


----------



## ollidi (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*



> Der Gummi ist durch. Da is nen LOCH drin.


Das ist bitter. Bei den Tastaturmatten von Garmin soll sich nur die Beschriftung abgerubbelt haben. UNter der Beschriftung ist aber noch eine dicke Gummierung. Die bekommt man nicht durch.
Tauscht Magellan denn die Tastaturmatten auf Kulanz aus? Von Garmin habe ich das zumindest so schon gehört. Wenn die Tastatur aberubbelt ist, das Gerät einschicken und dann wird die kostenlos ausgetauscht.


----------



## Gunti2005 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*



ollidi schrieb:


> Wenn es denn schon Garmin sein soll, muss es ja nicht unbedingt das GPSMAP 60CSX sein. Wenn Du es hauptsächlich auf dem Wasser einsetzen möchtest, ist der SIRFIII Chipsatz ziemlich Banane.



Ich hatte wie gesagt vorher den iFinderGo und damit teilweise erhebliche Probleme in den Fjorden einen SatFix zu bekommen.

Darum hab ich dann zum CSX gegriffen weil die Empfangseigenschaften super sind.

Für die BlueChart (als Angler) oder Topos (Radler+Wanderer) brauchst Du sicher fast keinen wechselbaren Speicher.

Für meine Anwendung Blue Chart (2 Regular Regionen+Topo+Straßennavigation CN 8 bzw. 9) hab ich mir die Erweiterung offen gelassen und es bisher nicht bereuht.


----------



## marlin2304 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe, Kaufentscheidung GPS!!!*

Hallo,
habe mich jetzt entschieden, es wird das Garmin Cx 60. Wichtigstes Kriterium waren für mich die Akkus(Mignonbatterien), die bei Garmin einfach besser sind. 

Gruß Marlin


----------

